# 100.00 Camera?



## mokol (Dec 27, 2009)

is it possible to take good pen photos with a $100.00 camera?
if so, could you reccomend which one.
thanks for your help
victor


----------



## alphageek (Dec 27, 2009)

It is possible.  At that price the Canon a480 would be ok... I'd recommend about a $20 step up to the canon A1100IS though.. Its a really decent low end camera.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 27, 2009)

mokol said:


> is it possible to take good pen photos with a $100.00 camera?
> 
> Yes! It's also easy to take lousy photos with a $500 camera.
> 
> ...


 
There are many good cameras available now, many of which would be more than adequate. Find some in your price range and see what they say here..
http://www.dpreview.com/
http://www.steves-digicams.com/

Also check out the IAP Library for an excellent tutorial. 
Learn how to properly use your camera when you get it, including using Macro mode, self timer, USE A TRIPOD, spot metering, and make or buy a light tent (mine came with a tripod for $15).

Good luck !


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 28, 2009)

That's what I paid for my Canon on Close-out at walleyland.


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 28, 2009)

alphageek said:


> It is possible. At that price the Canon a480 would be ok... I'd recommend about a $20 step up to the canon A1100IS though.. Its a really decent low end camera.


 
Ditto.  I bought the next model up the A1200IS for $149.99 at "The Shack" formerly known as radio shack, and I have been nothing but pleased with it.  The macro feature is solid on it, so I'd suspect the A1100IS is the same.  I was going to buy it at Wal-Mart but had a coupon for radio shack.


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 28, 2009)

mokol said:


> is it possible to take good pen photos with a $100.00 camera?


Despite what the camera snobs would like you to think (I should know, I am one :wink, it's possible to take a good picture with just about any camera on the market these days.  The limiting factor is usually the person behind the lens.

As Lenny suggested, do your research on Digital Review and pick a camera you can afford.  Then learn a few basic techniques.  Most are simple to do and don't require any fancy equipment.  Read this for a few tips.


----------



## mokol (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the advise
victor


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 28, 2009)

The $1,000 cameras from two years ago are now $100 cameras. 
   If they took great photos when they were $1,000 ..      

  I'm just sayin..


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, if you have a friendly local pawnbroker, make a list of what he's got on the shelf and check them out at dpreview.  Sometimes you can find a great deal, particularly when you're looking for something for a specific purpose.


----------

